# Physical Exam for Adoption / Fostering purposes



## wavesograin (Apr 17, 2013)

A grandmother is seeking to foster her grandchildren and the local agency requires a physical exam from her PCP. We billed a regular established E/M code with dx V70.3

Could this service be coded any other way?


----------



## kdwilant (Apr 17, 2013)

Without reviewing the documentation it sounds more like a preventative exam CPT 99391-99397 (est patient).  An established E/M 99211-99215 is for a problem visit.  Her insurance may or may not cover the preventive exam based on her coverage (medicare will not reimburse) but without reviewing any documentation it seem more accurate to code the prevent CPT with DX V70.3.  Also don't forget about modifier 32 for a mandated service.


----------

